# Taxi Malaga Airport to Puerto Banus



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how much a taxi would cost from Malaga Airport to Puerto Banus please? Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

For 1 to 5 people it will be around €70


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whereas a bus to Marbella Bus Station is around 5 euros, I think...
It was under 5 euros when I last used it in April.

Then a taxi to PB shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Thankyou!


----------



## Kulish_iryna (Jul 23, 2012)

I've paid for the transfer 90 euros. But that was a private car transfer with mercedez.


----------

